# Tune Carefully



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

When using aftermarket/hop-up parts, always keep your old parts. In fact, the best tuning tips are the ones that can add speed or handling to the car by correcting or enhancing stock components.

Why?

All too often I've seen new guys show up to race, boxes full of cars that are the "type" of car being raced, and not one single legal car to race with. Brass T-Jet fronts are great, yet few T-Jet classes (especially JL/AW) outside of Fray/VHORS/Nitro will allow them. Even ski shoes are shunned by many groups. Cutting, sanding, glueing, drilling, or otherwise altering a chassis is almost always a DQ. And rules generally run closer to box-stock at the local levels as it allows easier entry of new racers.

Tuning and tweaking is fun, but always think ahead. That super-fast, great handling car you just made could turn out to be nothing more than a track cleaner.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Well said but...*

I agree with you but it would be a GREAT help if we could get to some consistency on rules for all classes so that the minor differences in leagues could be easily addressed...


----------

